

Snow is Falling : a Code Puzzle - snowisfalling
http://snowisfalling.com

======
hornd
This is a pretty cool, quick puzzle. I was able to reverse the snow by just
changing a handful of characters (I assume this is the most common solution).
Not going to try tackling the advanced part though.

I did see a really cool solution from a buddy on IRC that does some string
manipulation...

------
mkrecny
Easy to solve with CSS, but missing the point I guess.

~~~
wccrawford
From the code:

// Editing the css on this line is a cheap and dirty way to 'solve' the
problem without really thining about it

[sic]

~~~
23r2f2r
But sometimes the best way to do something is to do nothing:

/* Turning your world upside down */ #world{-webkit-transform: ScaleY(-1);}

~~~
dlikhten
LOL!

The css answer is too simple. The real answer is equally as simple but
requires a basic understanding of what is going on.

------
henryaym
This reminds me of my physics days at the City College of NY! Awesome puzzle
and a cool way to learn about cellular automata...

------
cz35iek
Great puzzle, easy workaround is to change top, to bottom in generated div-s,
but it is much more fun, to find proper solution

------
drallison
Does not seem to work in Firefox but works in Chrome. Looks like "border-
radius" is not recognized in the CSS.

~~~
whimsy
Looks okay in my Firefox.

Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10.6; rv:7.0.1) Gecko/20100101
Firefox/7.0.1

------
buraksarica
Shocking easy solution, great puzzle :)

------
seanMeverett
Just turn the computer upside down.

